# Box swap 2014



## jmartel

*SEND ME A PM BY JULY 31st TO SIGN UP*

I brought this up in the Mallet swap thread, but I think the next swap should be a box swap. Since the majority of the swaps have been tools, I figured that we could use a swap where we USE the tools that everyone has received in the previous swaps.

A box is a good item to swap because there are many many variations. You can do square boxes, turned boxes, bandsaw boxes, shaker boxes, dresser valets, etc. There are a ton of different joinery options to use as well such as dovetails, box joints, finger joints, miter joints, splined joints, rabbet joints, pinned joints, butt joints, etc. Additionally, they don't use a ton of wood, so it is fairly inexpensive to make.

Requirements: The box and packaging for the box should fit inside a USPS Large Flat Rate box, which measures 12×12x5.5" inside. So, plan on a maximum size of roughly 10"x10"x4" to give you some room for packaging. You don't have to use USPS, but it's a good general guideline.

Cost: I don't see this being a problem, but try to keep it under $75. The majority of the cost will likely be hardware if you decide to not make wooden hinges.

Design: Feel free to do whatever you like. Add drawers, add drop in trays, add locks, add dividers, add flocking/felt to the inside, etc. Whatever you like. Make it something decorative for inside the home, or something practical for storing shop tools.

Timeline: Sign up by sending me a Private Message by July 31st, please include your real name and address. This is based off of a recommendation from terry about how much spam he received at the LJswap gmail account from posting it here. Additionally, that will prevent junk filters from taking someone's email away before the organizer can look at it.

A photo of the completed box should be sent to me by October 1st. Since you cannot send photos through PM's, I will give you a personal email address beforehand that you can provide photos to. 3 months should be plenty of time to make a box. Once I receive a completed photo, I will assign names. All boxes should be mailed by October 7th.

Additionally, in the previous swaps for tools, people have also sent various other homemade items, local things, scraps of wood, and other random things. Not a requirement, but others have done so in the past so it may be worth doing.

If you need insparation, there are thousands of boxes on this site in the project section.


----------



## palaswood

I'm down for this one. I don't know if this will conflict with the saw swap, but I don't see why it should. 4 months is plenty of time to do both.. right?

I'm excited to hone my boxmaking skills this summer!


----------



## jmartel

That's kind of what I was figuring. Originally I wanted it to be after so that people could use their new saws, but at the same time, that starts getting into the normal Christmas ornament swap timeframe starting up.

If needed, you can crank out a pretty nice box in a single weekend, so I think 3 months is plenty of time for both swaps if people are wanting to participate in both.


----------



## palaswood

I know, i thought about that too jmartel - use the saw for the box but who knows what type of saw one will be getting. I'm excited since I've been wanting to nail down a method for quick box making that so far eludes me. This is my chance. I figure, make 3 or 4 boxes up until september, then use what I learned to make the final swap box. By then my joinery and technique would be MUCH improved.


----------



## RRBOU

Count me in on this one also.


----------



## cdaniels

i'm in


----------



## jmartel

Forgot to add that you should include your full name and address in the PM you send me.


----------



## Slyy

I'll follow this closely, 
Going to full time school and clinicals in the fall during the week and full time work on the weekends. Afraid that life might get CRAZY busy by I'd like to participate if I can.


----------



## Sanding2day

PM Sent… Really enjoy these swaps! Now looking forward to "Christmas in October"


----------



## Sanding2day

Ran across this for those of you who may be interested and have the funds. Looks like a good bit of inspiration and information for $75 unfortunately outside my current budget so thanks be to Lumberjocks and Youtube…

http://www.shopwoodworking.com/box-making-value-pack?icid=SWWLeftAdKOTM060114


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Great lead Dan! 
I've also been influenced by Peter Lloyd @ http://www.finehardwoodboxes.com

Great inspiration for wooden hinges and different types of box construction.

It's where I got the idea for this little guy.


----------



## Sanding2day

Great box PAJA… Have always wanted to try the wooden hinges… Lloyd has quite a collection there! Was thinking my first bandsaw box but have had some Box Elder that I milled about a year ago and thinking that might make a nice box given its spalting. Decisions decisions…


----------



## jmartel

Everyone that's sent me a message has been added thus far. Hopefully we get some cool boxes here.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

This will be a cool swap. Wish I had the time to join.


----------



## jmartel

Cmon, wolfdaddy, I'm sure you can find a weekend to put a box together. They don't take too long to make.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I really would like to be in this swap if I can find the time. I'll let you know in a few days Jmartel.


----------



## PoohBaah

I was jealous that i came across the mallet swap too late to join but now that this swap is happening i am super pumped. I cant wait to start designing a box for someone out there.


----------



## jmartel

Figured I would give this a bump up so more people see it. Lots of time to make a box, even if you're doing another swap or projects. Boxes can be easy enough for a first project or complicated enough to be worth several thousand dollars, just depends on the person.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

If I can manage to get my shop reasonably cleaned up by the end of the month I should be able to join. My problem is I just don't get much shop time at all. Sometimes it seems like I'm lucky if I get a couple hours a month.


----------



## jmartel

Completely understand about life getting in the way. Hopefully you can still make it.


----------



## jmartel

Completely understand about life getting in the way. Hopefully you can still make it.


----------



## palaswood

@sanding2Day - you don't have to spend $75 bucks on it.be creative, use what you have. $75 is the limit but don't let that number scare you away. I seriously have no idea where that came from. Who is spending $75 bucks on lumber for a little box? I already have everything Im going to need. How big a box are we Makin here [email protected]


----------



## palaswood

Getting geared up for the box swap


----------



## TiggerWood

I would like to join but I'm afraid the recipient on my box will be disappointed.


----------



## palaswood

Tigger, here's my advice. Make a box and post it in the Projects section. Ask questions, look at others boxes etc. You have time, but you don't want to just jump in with no experience. Start today!

(There may be a requirement that you have posted a project on this site anyway, not sure, most swaps do require that).


----------



## Sprung

I'm giving serious thought to joining in. I've got a lot of various projects lined up right now and a very busy schedule keeping me from spending much time in the shop. However, I'm already currently part of a box swap on another forum and it would real easy to build two (or more) boxes at the same time. I'll most likely join in, but am going to think on it for a few days more first - I don't want to make a promise and not be able to deliver on it!


----------



## jmartel

Well Matt, you have until the 31st to decide.

Tigger, like Joseph says, make yourself a box or two as practice first. Work some bugs out. It's only as simple or as complicated as you make it.


----------



## TiggerWood

jmartel We'll see. I have to finish a project this week but that shouldn't take much time. My new siding for the garage should be arriving sometime within the week and I will have to give that priority. I never did siding before so that may take a lot of time to do. I will also be replacing the windows at the same time.

I have one divided light window that I want to try to rebuild myself using walnut and ash. It will be gorgeous and quite challenging. Any suggestions on that would be great.


----------



## jmartel

I don't really have any advice on the window thing. Never done one myself. Maybe someone else on the site can be more useful.


----------



## cdaniels

Hey guys I'm really sorry but I have to withdraw. The typhoon that hit us flooded my house and almost everything is ruined. All my furniture and tools got damaged and ruined so I need to focus on figuring out what to do but I'm looking forward to seeing the great turnouts


----------



## jmartel

Ouch. Sorry to hear that, cdaniels. Hopefully you had insurance? Not that it will fix everything, but every bit helps.


----------



## palaswood

This lil box from reclaimed mahogany is an exercise in handcut finger joints.
I dont have a ton of time with work being quite busy these days, so this is only half done of the four finger joints.

I chopped 2 joints in the morning, and i'll chop 2 joints tonight.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Count me in, I retired in May so I have the extra time. I can fit it in while getting my garage ready for winter.


----------



## jmartel

Just added 2 more. It's starting to grow a bit. So far we have 8, including myself.


----------



## ShaneA

I will probably sign up.


----------



## TheJBitt

If I can make some decent headway on my workbench by the end of the month, I would love to join. Unfortunately, I doubt I'll be able to get in much shop time until my wife and kids head out of town for a wedding in September.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Right now LJs dosnt want me to send you a PM, but count me in. A suggestion would be to pair folks up living close to each other as possible, so we can all save on shipping.


----------



## palaswood

I have a goal of making a box a day + 1 box a week until the end of the swap. After this swap I'm gonna change my name to The Box Whisperer. Oh wait… What's that? That's arleady taken? Drat.

quick poplar box to keep my new marking knife safe and sound. Gotta split and hinge it tonight.










rustic Black Mulberry marking knife


----------



## 7Footer

^Nice Joseph! I wish I had the time to make 1 box a day!

I'm hoping to sign up as well, just waiting until the last minute to decide….


----------



## DaddyZ

Probably Count me in as well


----------



## palaswood

Yeah 7footer that's an unrealistic goal but the idea is to ponder less and execute more. One can daydream about cutting joints all day but uto actually improve, even 20 mins behind the dovetail saw goes a long way when done consistently. This was just a quick butt jointed box so I don't lose my knife


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Does a run of 7 boxes finished in a week count as 1 a day?

If a bear pees in the woods, but no one is there to poop their pants, does it smell?


----------



## palaswood

Absolutely it counts. and it depends on how much coffee the bear had to drink that morning


----------



## SASmith

I made some simple "palm boxes" if anyone needs some instruction or inspiration.


----------



## jmartel

How about a bump up with this great looking box posted by bryanatbme


----------



## Mosquito

Only box I've ever made so far


Unless you count computer cases… then I'm up to 4 lol


----------



## palaswood

Sweet box mos - nice dovetails


----------



## PoohBaah

bump


----------



## palaswood

this is an altogether different type of box, but im still making a regular type box for the swap. Lidded box in red alder with a white oak and walnut knob on the lid.


----------



## jmartel

I'm going to bump this up since we are only a week away. Shoot me a PM if you would like to sign up.


----------



## jmartel

Another bump. Just 2 days left.


----------



## Laban

This is going to be fun. I have been trying to decide for a couple weeks what I am going to make for this! Too many choices. Every time I start another box I just get that look from my wife followed by the "what in the hell are you going to do with another box..you have 10 of them sitting around the house with nothing in them". At least now I have a come back to it besides my normal "Because I think it will be neat and because I can!"


----------



## jmartel

So far, as of today, we have 11 members participating including myself.


----------



## palaswood

thats an uneven number. how does that work?


----------



## Laban

Someone gets to make 2 boxes!!


----------



## jmartel

Joseph,

You won't be sending a box to the same person who is sending you one.

1 sends to 2, 2 sends to 3, 3 sends to 4… and 11 sends to 1.


----------



## palaswood

Oh great.. make me look like a dummy. Thanks jmart ;P

So let the boxmaking begin! For me, material selection is the hardest. I milled some small black mulberry craft size boards as my first woodworking task when I got into working wood last spring.








maybe i'll use these in the box for the swap, but im aint fer sure yet.

I also have some great spalted QSWO milled and dried by Don W himself. If i can get the woodslicer blade to stay on the walker turner 14" bandsaw so I can resaw it to a reasonable thicknesss, I think it would make a killer box top.


----------



## OldWrangler

I'd like to get in. Not much time left but tell me what to do and count me in. And I already know exactly what box I am gonna build. It's an idea I've had a while but haven't done anything with.

Let me know if I am in, please.


----------



## palaswood

PM Jmartel with ur real name and address. You have until tomorrow. Welcome aboard. So whats this idea you have OldWrangler?


----------



## jmartel

OldWrangler. You can still participate. Send me a private message with your name and address and I will add you.

And don't give away your idea. It should be a surprise.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I would really like to get in on this. Will be my first swap! I have one request-Please look at my prior boxes and see if I am "worthy". (Skill wise) I've done a few but some I have seen on here are WOW! I would appreciate a vote of confidence.

I sent the messege-let me know if I am in


----------



## Laban

Jeff, If your work isn't worthy then I have no business even speaking in this thread. If there is one thing I have learned about woodworkers in general. We appreciate others work more than most, and alot of times we appreciate them more than the person who actually made it. I mean we are the only people who see an abandoned pallet, a fallen down tree or a barn being ripped down and can find the beauty it what most people see as trash and junk. The same goes for most of our work. Most of the time when someone posts a project we are not looking for what we don't like about it, we are looking for what we do like about it. The other great thing about the woodworking community is we have a knack for being drawn to the most simple designs that just let the wood speak for itself sometimes even more than the most highly detailed and intricate boxes. I am pretty sure no one that signed up for this is expecting to receive a mastercrafted box that has 80 hours of shop time in it that belongs in a museum. To me this is about giving and receiving something that we can all truly appreciate the work that went into them. No matter how simple or extravagant they may be,


----------



## palaswood

well said Josh.

Jmartel, do you have any rules for this swap regarding sharing pics of in progress work, or are you going to ask that stuff be kept a surprise. I know some swaps were adamant about that, and some arent, but I feel the most can be gotten out of this experience if we can all share our ideas as we progress through the boxmaking process.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Josh, thanks guy. I appreciate that, With that in mind, LET"S MAKE BOXES! I am excited to get started on my first swap!


----------



## jmartel

Joseph,

I think it's generally better if things are kept as a surprise. You can post teaser photos, or ask about certain joints or how to do something.

Or, people can PM me and I will ask the question for the rest of the group on here to answer so that no one knows who asked what questions. That has been done in the past with other swaps.


----------



## jmartel

Jeff, your stuff is more than worthy. Feel free to participate.


----------



## jmartel

Also,

We have a few members in this from Canada. If there is anyone who would prefer to not ship to Canada due to the increased shipping costs, PM me and I will make sure that you get someone else. Additionally, for the Canadian members, if you do not wish to ship to the US, let me know as well.

Thanks.


----------



## palaswood

Im wondering why you think its "better" to keep things a surprise. Is the goal to get a surprise gift at the end or for all involved to grow and learn together by sharing information along the way. It seems somewhat counterintuitive to me.


----------



## jmartel

The goal is typically a surprise gift.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I am in, thanks jmartel! Already thinking on designs…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got my message confirming I'm in! Thanks jmartel. Getting stoked, about a thousand designs running through my head. Can't wait to get started. Like I said, my first swap I participated in, so exciting!


----------



## jmartel

Now the real question is, what wood to make it out of. I've been hoarding small pieces of figured wood, I've got a ton of super figured veneer, I've got normal woods, etc…


----------



## Laban

I have been wondering the same thing Jmartel. I am horrible at hoarding those special pieces of wood but then being to afraid to do anything with them so they sit and sit and sit. I have a piece of spalted cypress that I salvaged out of a tree that fell down and took out my fence. It has been sitting in my garage for over 3 years just staring at me.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I've got some curly cherry, walnut crotch, curly walnut, birds eye maple, quilted maple, exotics, etc. I could use any of those. Plus, all the different figured veneers that I have. Choices, choices…


----------



## PoohBaah

I believe that I am going to use some highly figured maple that I have been aquiring the last few months from work. We have a new supplier that ships their product on brand new pallets. These pallets always have hard maple runners, so I have been taking them home. better home with me than ground up into mulch at the pallet recycler we use. They are all roughly 1.5"x4"x24" so after some resawing they will be perfect for boxes.


----------



## jmartel

Last day, folks. Should be some nice boxes to go around.


----------



## jmartel

Had a couple more signups, and we're up to 15 people now. Still time left to sign up for anyone else.


----------



## clieb91

Wow, August got here quickly. Looking forward to getting started, I too need to decide on wood and the final design. Happy to be a part of this swap.

CtL


----------



## jmartel

Knowing me, I'll hold off on making this until mid-september. And then rush to get it finished in time. At least that's what it seems like every other project has been like.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I told my neighbor about this, (also a woodworker but not active) and he gave me 2 slabs of 4/4 walnut and 2 slabs of 3/4 oak to play with! Both from the Virginia mountains. He even run them through the joiner for me. (I don't have one). I had some trouble coming up with a design, something new and something I could try new skills on, (to me that's the name of the game) but after some autosketch work and an hour or two experimenting with scrap I think I'm on my way. Still excited to begin this but I have to go to work tomorrow. Work SO gets in the way of my woodworking!


----------



## Laban

Uhmm .. can someone send me some neighbors like Jeff's to Naples,FL please??? I would make due with someone close by with a portable saw mill to take care of all the downed trees on my property


----------



## palaswood

wow lucky score jeff!

In a moment of weakness/cost effectiveness, I picked up like 40 sets of small brass hinges last night on ebay. 2 separate lots of old but unused stock, some are very tarnished (Which I love, its why I bought them). So if anyone needs some old brass hinges, I'll have plenty.

Here is corner shot of a box im working on to hold my tools (aka tool chest). It's all reclaimed/salvaged materials. Mainly walnut cut off (sapwood and live edges portions) and white oak veneered plywood. White oak pegs to cover the screws.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone start theirs yet? I've basically got 3 boxes that need to go out. One for this, one for my mom, and one for a friend of my mom's. I may post up progress of the other 2 in here just to give an idea of how I build boxes. Not that I'm an expert or anything. But at the very least, those 2 will be done in veneer for the tops.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I am always thinking of the next box, sometimes the next 12. Aside from this one, Ive got at least 5 and possibly 17 more on my mind.


----------



## palaswood

box whisperer did u join the swap?

I just got my stanley 45 plane so i hope to use it on my box. Gonna make some progress on it this weekend.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I am in on the swap, my understanding is that I will be sending and receiving boxes with fellow canadians. I am pretty excited for my first swap.


----------



## Laban

I have not started mine yet. I plan on working on it on my next full day off work. Been trying to finish up a couple little projects I have had sitting around first.


----------



## OldWrangler

I've had a design for a box rattling around in my mind for some time now but just haven't gotten around to doing it. Well, for the swap I spent most of the last 3-4 days working on it. I've got 2 pretty good prototypes but neither are neat enough for the swap but now I know how to correct things and the right sequence of how to build it. So tomorrow I will take one box apart to look at a part and start on box 3. I would really like my swap box to be something special so whatever it takes to get it built right. I may have to go back to Monte for more BKP but he has plenty and when Sturgis is over and he counts up all the money he made, I'm gonna get him to cut me some more. I am using up what I have on making this box. I love working with it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I started a few days ago but had to work the week-end, 3 twelve hour shift. I did manage to get the walnut joined and planed and have cut several parts. This is the first time I worked with natural (right from the tree) wood and I can't believe how pretty that walnut is. I found out it is from a tree cut down in 2000. A 14 year old piece. Stored in his shop the entire time. I have had this design in my mind for quite a while, looks good on paper and the scrap test worked out nice. Like oldWrangler I really want this to come out special so I am trying really hard.


----------



## jmartel

I think I got a good design in mind for this swap. We'll see if I can make it happen though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Finished my work shifts and now have a couple of days off. I'm making some head way now. In addition to this box I picked up an order this week-end for three more boxes. A co-worker is getting married and wants one for each of the three brides maids. Now I have four boxes to make by Oct.1st. Looks like I have some"boxing" to do!


----------



## palaswood

put up yer dukes jeff! lol Time to throw down. I took a day off to get some work done in the shop. Got to get the shop in order then its time to make some boxes.


----------



## PoohBaah

I am a bit jealous of all that have started their box already. I am finishing these up first I have 6 of these 6 pack carriers for groomsmen gifts to complete. I am getting married next weekend so it looks like it will be September before I get a start on my box. Happy building.


----------



## jmartel

I haven't started yet. I'm busy finishing a blanket chest at the moment. So you're not alone.


----------



## jeffswildwood

PoohBaah, congrats on the upcoming wedding! Your beer totes look really nice. I'm sure the groomsmen will love them!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Quick status report. I now have the body of my box done (less sanding) and came out really nice. Now I am working on the lid. I have incorporated many of the skills I have picked up on past boxes into one box. Many scary moments along the way. a few new skills also. I actually stared at the body parts for an hour scared to cut until I finally said to myself "Jeff, your going to cut it, just go ahead and do it"! Measure 235 times, cut once! I really have to watch my deadlines though, three wedding boxes still to make and a new order for a custom checkerboard, box style, for an elderly "Master". I'm still in there "boxing".


----------



## clieb91

I am in that not starting stage… I have an idea at least and the plans in my head. Hope to get a bit done this week at least.

CtL


----------



## palaswood

^ im with you. Plans to paper today /tomorrow, then cuts and glue this week. Been super busy but I actually like waiting until the end is near, helps me focus somehow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had a minor set back. A cat that had been hanging around decided to have kittens in my shop! I know, that excuse falls under the "dog ate my homework" category but I am afraid the saw will disturb them.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Haven't heard from anyone in days. How is it going. I made a lot of headway this week end. Actually I'm really close to completing my box! Hopefully today I can do a final sanding and begin finishing. Guess I was just excited being my first swap. I really like the way it is coming out and hope the "future owner" agrees. I have been taking pictures all along the way so the new owner can see what I did to make this. Basically having fun. Boxes have always been my favorite project to do.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Next weekend I am going to the wood expo at ll Johnson lumber in Charllote Mi. I am going to look for a nice piece of exotic wood to use as accents on the box.


----------



## jmartel

I will be finishing up my blanket chest tomorrow and then I can start this box. I picked up some super curly cherry pretty cheap that I may use for this. Haven't decided yet. I also have a bunch of claro walnut and some birds eye maple as well.


----------



## PoohBaah

I am in the process of cleaning y workshop now. It's a pit and possible fire hazard. A lot of things got neglected in preparation for the wedding but we are home from the honeymoon and it's back to work now. I was actually lucky enough to come across some wood that I am going to use on our journeys. It's French oak but it has another quality to it that makes it quite wonderful. Any guesses?


----------



## palaswood

spalting? just a guess.

box making day! wish me luck


----------



## jmartel

Well I picked out what I will be using for the top of the box. Now to get cutting.


----------



## OldWrangler

For about 4 weeks I have been waiting for some wood to come from the north so I can get started on my wife's corner bookcase. So while I have this lull I have been working on the box for the swap. I am now working on my 4th box. None of the other 3 turned out as unique or interesting as I had pictured in my head or on paper. So try again. I have plenty of some woods so there is no problem. Execution of a design is no problem as I have about any tool a person can accumulate in 50 years of woodworking. My problem is the design….too many ideas have originated on LJ and I don't want to copy anything but unfortunately it seems all the good ideas have already been made. There ends originality. Now I am left with making something unique using variations of other designs. The other 3 boxes will sell good at Christmas Craft Shows as they turned out nicely. They just weren't anything really special. As the deadline approaches I keep trying. Maybe some little twist on a stolen idea will be what I have to live with. All I am sure of at this point is that the wood will be Aromatic Cedar, finger joints will be tighter than Jack Benny's money vault (for you old guys who remember that far back), the hinges with be wooden and I intend to use black and white fur-on cowhide on the lid (somehow). After I put all these things in a pot and stir, maybe something different will come out. If not, why hell, I'll just start again. Can you tell that making boxes is my passion and I have way too much time on my hands? I know most of y'all are putting this much effort into your boxes so I am really looking forward to the box I receive.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I just realized I am one day shy of having a month in on my box. I am working on the finish now. I am really glad I started early on this or I may have missed the deadline! Guess I really took my time. Funny how when you reach this point you really want to see the finished product. So far I am really happy with design. I used skills I learned from several of my prior boxes and a few new ones unique to only this one. I see touches from five of my other boxes! I took pictures of my work all along the way and am working on making a write up with pictures to give the new owner when I mail it. Do you guys think I still sound a little excited to be doing this?


----------



## jmartel

I've got a good portion of the box top done already. It's going by fairly quickly. Need to make the rest of the box though.


----------



## clieb91

Proof that I have actually started…. 
I picked up Ambrosia Maple, Ash, Red Heart, Purple Heart









Will be making two so I only make mistakes on one 









Hope you all are moving right along as well.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, I did it. My box is finished as of today. I am so glad I started early on this. Really happy with the finished results and I hope the future owner is just as happy. I think by far the prettiest box I have done. I'll get my Son to do my photography this evening so I will be ready to go when the time comes. I am so glad I signed up for this swap.


----------



## palaswood

finishing up my swap saw this week then onto the box full time. here is an idea im likely to employ. A bit of resaw action (by hand) . This is unidentified super hard pallet wood (no way its a domestic wood)


----------



## OldWrangler

At this point I have made 5 boxes, all different but still nothing special. I had hoped to have a box that would impress the recipient. But going to another LJ he will know where to look for any flaws and this will be a tall order. Of the 5 boxes, 2 are possibles if they finish good. While all I got going on is making a couple of hunting knives, I may make one more with a new idea I've been losing sleep over. Time is getting short and weather is so hot, I am getting only a couple of hours a day in the shop. I may have to swap something nice but nothing special….I got lots of these. This was harder than I thought but still fun and I can hardly wait until I get a box from someone, somewhere.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Oldwrangler, I felt the same way at first. But I just did my best and made a box *I* thought would impress. This is what I feel this is all about, having fun and making a box. Anything make by any of us I feel will be special. Just the fact of made by another wood worker. I'm not going to look for any flaws in any box I receive just as I hope the recipient of mine does the same. Remember I was the one who was shy about entering this. But I really had fun. I too can't wait to receive my box and I really look forward to sending mine to someone.


----------



## DaddyZ

Mine almost done, Just need hinges…


----------



## jmartel

Got some veneer gluing up for the sides. Not anything in the previous photo I posted. Let's just say that it's pretty awesomely figured and should look great once I finish it with lacquer.










The maple and walnut are just being used as cauls.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Ive been mulling over this and that, but I think Ive come up with a plan of action. I want it to be nice, but not so nice I mess it up LOL. Heres a teaser.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I cut everything today, glue up Saturday and sanding Sunday . I plan to have it done and ready to mail on the 28th.


----------



## jmartel

Hope everyone is coming along with the boxes. There's a week left. I've already got photos from one person, and it's a good looking box.


----------



## Iguana

I roughed out my stock about 2 months ago. I left the pieces sitting on my TS as a reminder to work on it, but all I did was move them around. Well, that last post was a call to action, in a HOLY CRAP! sort of way. 

Started making sawdust yesterday. Here's a teaser:


----------



## Iguana

And we have a small clamp monster


----------



## jmartel

Here's a bit of a teaser showing the side grain










This is just when it was dry fitted, not glued together.

I'm a bit behind, myself. It should be finished soon, though.


----------



## OldWrangler

Seems to be about that time for the swap. I am unhappy that none of the boxes I made were unique. Especially sending to another craftsman that knows exactly what effort was put into the box. I know the one I receive will put mine to shame. I am ready for shipping instructions and what to do next. Here is one picture. The box is some of Monte's BKP. Top lined with red cedar and bottom and tray lined with hair-on cowhide. There is not a single nail or screw in the box except for a couple in the base and those in the hinges. I like the idea I was trying to make materialize but I guess it is a near miss.

It's ready to box up and send off, let me know.


----------



## jeffswildwood

After the new owner receives my box I plan on posting it in the projects page but what I would really like to see is ALL the boxes posted here or in a new forum. All in one place. It looks like there is some absolutely beautiful boxes being made. I am really glad I signed up for this.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I put the last coat of finish on today. I like my box so well all the grand daughters are getting one for Christmas. I am going to use the design and make each one with a different type of exotic wood. I need to get started only have to make six. I should be done by 12-24.


----------



## jmartel

Just a reminder, everyone should send me a PM to get my email address to send the photos to when finished. OldWrangler, since you posted it in here you don't need to. Boxes are looking great, guys.


----------



## OldWrangler

What do we do now that the deadline is here. Are we waiting to get an email with someone's address where our box goes? I am about as ready as I'm gonna be but I wish I had a better box to send. I'll wait to hear something.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I'll be ready on time but like Wrangler, am not thrilled with my box. Gonna try to hit a home run today.


----------



## RRBOU

I travel for work so I get very limited time in the shop. For this swap I tried half blind box joints. I turned a lot of wood into saw dust in the process. Also used spalted wood, I really need to get new router bits as mine are getting dull and this stuff loves to splinter. I did get a new set of Whiteside bits for the hinge crafter and was able to produce some fair wooden hinges for this box. I also am not thrilled with the final box (I think it was my 6th or 7th attempt) but just ran out of time. My final attempt is made of local Virginia cherry front, back, bottom and hinges. Spalted gum for the sides and walnut for the top.


----------



## jmartel

OldWrangler. Once I get everyone's photos that are completed, I will send out addresses via PM's on here and then you can go ahead and ship.

I'm running a bit behind since I've had a lot of things come up in the last few weeks, but mine will be finished by the end of this week. Will probably be able to cut the lid off tonight.


----------



## Sanding2day

Well, looks like I am not the only one behind on this… Working 96 hours this week and tried in a fizzle to wrap up some more cuts and glue ups last night and in my haste took too much off the belt sander. Will complete the current box as quickly as possible but not really the best work to swap. Came up with a work around but regrettfully will drop out here pending the date others are ready to ship and my perception of the completed box. All the best and look forward to seeing what everyone came up with on here…


----------



## palaswood

Dont drop out though dan. Im super behind too and considered dropping out but I wanna finish what I started… literally (haha woodworker humor). At the very least, before you throw in the towel, we could just swap each other. That way we dont drop out & still get to participate, but theres no pressure since I rly dont care what I get in return. Im just along for the ride.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like a lot of people are a little behind. Maybe we could add a week to the date and give the polyurethane a little time to dry. (LOL) I hate to see anyone drop out. Hang in there guys!


----------



## palaswood

+1 on the extension


----------



## ShaneA

I am nearing in on mine as well. An extension would be beautiful in my book.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I say to all hang in there. I do not care if my box comes late, or what it looks like. Mine is not perfect but it looks ok.
No one will be critical of what they get , that is not the main reason for swaps. Just being part of it is interesting enough to see how people build things and what the skill level is now. If we gain experience making the box the next one will be better. Good luck on finishing!


----------



## jmartel

Technically, mail-outs aren't going to be until next week, so you guys still have time.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Heres where Im at. Maple and Bubinga.



















This was my backup box, as my original didn't work out. it is not my very best work, Id call it my average work. That being said it is still a nice box and I would sell it for around $75 which was the suggested guideline.

I am ready on time and will be ready to ship it out. That being said, if we do delay by a week I may have something really crazy done by then instead, but not in time for tomorrow.

I am happy to go with the flow on this one. I am ready, but I don't mind waiting.


----------



## jmartel

Well, like I said, names will be assigned on the 7th.

Also, please refrain from posting full photos in here. Shoot me a PM for my email address and then send them to me. The idea is to be a surprise for the recipient.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Oops sorry!


----------



## jmartel

No worries. It's all good.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Now I'm motivated to finish the crazy one. The crazy surprise one!


----------



## jmartel

Mine so far is turning out pretty well. I've got a few small pieces to add on, then the lid will be cut off and hinges put on.

Hoping to get the lid off tonight.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Back up box? *WOW*! Hang in there and keep "boxing" guys! Were really throwing down now!


----------



## Iguana

Been working dawn to dusk (really noticing the days getting shorter!) this week on this:









Instead of finishing off my box. Well, the concrete was poured and finished by 4:00 today and I got an hour in the shop. Finished my box, here it is:









Just gotta slap some poly on it, will pretty it right up. 

Oh, wait…


----------



## palaswood

This is a warm up box I started before the swap box










sides are salvaged oak and the top is resawed exotic palletwood thats hard as a rock. Not sure what it is, but hard like ipe with a tighter grain, & purplish.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I love that clamping system Joseph!

I'm not in this swap but have been hanging around in anticipation of the reveal.

Hope to get in the next one though.


----------



## palaswood

yeah Hammer its my lazy version of Roy Underhills box clamp method I saw in a pic here on LJs. He used rope and bigger blocks, but i just cut a scrap stick of poplar up and glue/nailed them up real quick & grabbed some leather cordage I had laying around the shop. Could use improvements but it got me started.


----------



## jmartel

Just a reminder, 2 more days. If you haven't sent me photos already, shoot me a PM for my email and send me photos, regardless of where you are at in the construction process. Names will go out Tuesday. Once you receive your name, feel free to put up your box as a project on here and tag them with Box Swap.

I'm finishing up sanding now, and then will be putting on finish tonight. Just in the nick of time.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Can't wait! This has really been a lot of fun! Will names and addresses be on messages here or my e-mail addy.


----------



## jmartel

I will send them on a PM here on Lumberjocks.


----------



## wormil

Forgive my off topic post but I am doing an ornament swap again this year:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/64443


----------



## jmartel

Just a reminder. Today's the day. Send me photos of whatever you have, regardless of whether it's finished. Names/addresses will be going out tonight. When you get your name/address, feel free to post it up as a project as well.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I can't wait to post my box but I think I'll wait til the new owner receives it. Still want it to be a surprise. I finally found a gift too! A trip to our local flea market revealed a tool I have never seen before. Clearly for wood work. This was on Monday and I began work on a box to house it in. After two hours the box I was making (out of scrap) went back into the scrap pile. I was pissed and slept on it. This morning I had an idea and removed the parts from the scrap pile and it flowed perfect, and became a beautiful box in a style I have never done! And in only two hours! So my name will be getting *two* nice boxes! I may even post this box as a separate project


----------



## jmartel

We have 3 people who have not sent me any photos or information so far. Everyone else please be patient. If I don't hear back from them by noon west coast time tomorrow, then names will be sent out. Our northern friends, your PM's are incoming.


----------



## jmartel

Alright. Everyone should have their partners now. Let the swapping commence.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Jeff (jmartel) I'm on the way to the post office to get your box in the mail! I hope it arrives quickly. I know I said I would wait to post in projects page but you have already seen the pics so I'm going to post it this evening. I am going to wait to post the gift and box until you receive it. Got to keep a little bit of surprise.  I hope you really enjoy my box and to all thanks for the vote of confidence so I could join this and I look forward to the next box swap. Already have ideas.


----------



## DaddyZ

Box on it's way… I even left a little sawdust in the Bottom of the Box.

Christmas in Oct !!!!!

*Thanks Jmart for holding this swap*


----------



## jmartel

Thanks, Jeff. Yours will be shipped out tomorrow or Monday. I'm on the road at the moment, but have it with me if I get the chance.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I mailed mine out today. It should arrive at it's destination on the 14th. Shane I hope you like it and the little extra surprise inside.


----------



## clieb91

Mine also went out today. Should be in palaswood's hand by the end of the week. Joseph you will find a few things inside Hope you like.

CtL


----------



## palaswood

Mine is gonna be a day or so behind yours Chris but I'll be fillin it with some goodies for you as well & a surprise for lil Sophia. So will you be puttin that ornament on the christmas tree again this year?

BTW This is the LAST time I sign up for 2 swaps at the same time! (Saw swap) UGH!

But its been a lot of fun and a lot of LEARNING!


----------



## clieb91

Sounds good Joseph, we'll keep our eye out for the mailman. The ornament has a place on her tree every year  looking forward to getting in on this year's swap.

CtL


----------



## DaddyZ

Woodmaster1 you should have yours in hand tomorrow I hope


----------



## RRBOU

Poohbaah

Your box will be in the mail tomorrow. Would have sent it today but for Columbus Day the post office was closed.


----------



## PoohBaah

RRBOU can't wait to see what you have made. I have to wait to pick it up from the Post until Saturday since it's the only day I'm able to get to the window to pick packages up.

Old wrangler your box went out on Saturday morning hope you enjoy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

jmartel, I checked the USPS confirmation number and it says yours will be there TOMORROW!  Please let me know that it arrived OK and what you think!


----------



## Case101

Looks like I'm too late, just starting to make some box's. 
When will the next one be? or is this to be ongoing?

Thanks,


----------



## Woodmaster1

DaddyZ I can't wait to get your package. I am sure that it will look great.


----------



## Woodmaster1

DaddyZ awesome box and goodies. Thank you!!


----------



## DaddyZ

Glad you like it.

Didn't poke yourself I hope


----------



## jmartel

Jeff, your box was on my doorstep when I returned from sending my box out to you. Yours will be there Friday.

Here's what Jeff sent me:










2 boxes, a write up, and a packet with step by step build notes and photos. Definitely lots of information there.

Open up the swap box and:


















Very nicely made.

The second box was unexpected. Open that up and find:




























In the letter he explained that he picked it up at a flea market but has no idea what it is. I'm prettly clueless about it as well. Best as I can tell, it's a scraping tool. Not sure it's for woodworking, based solely on the fact that the handle is antler, but either way it's cool.

And the first page of the build packet:


----------



## RRBOU

PoohBaah

Receipt says the box should arrive in Buffalo IN on Friday.


----------



## jeffswildwood

jmartel, I'm glad you liked it. The "tool" looked like it could be handy for small shaving or shaping. I tried it out and it seemed useful for that Around here many knives and tools have their handles replaced with antler. Maybe post in the forum section and someone can clear the mystery. Anyways, I'm glad you liked the boxes and tool and other items. Look forward to Friday when mine arrives!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Jeff, I got back from the store and the postal delivery girl was blowing the horn at me. My box arrived! What can I say, it's absolutely beautiful! The time that went into this must be incredible. You must tell me the types of wood that went into that scene on the lid. I can imagine that is a scene from your house. I really like the way you used the laminate with the border around all sides. This box is truly a work of art! 
So everyone knows, I got a real surprise when I opened the box. Right on top was three sheets of the laminate used on the box. I can't wait to give that a try. But that was not the end of it, I then found three pieces of some beautiful wood. Enough to build another box! Please Jeff, tell me what kind of wood the laminate and bonus wood is.
Jeff I would love to post pictures here but I can't get them to post, could you go ahead and post pics in the projects section? I guess you can tell I am really happy with the box. I hope I get to keep it as my wife has fell in love with it.


----------



## jmartel

Ok, here's some photos I took before shipping it out.



















I used a photo that I found online of Patos Island up in the San Juan Islands as the basis for this box. These islands to the north are home to 3 resident pods of Orcas and they swim up and down the Haro Strait between the San Juans and Vancouver Island, BC, Canada. As far as I know, it's one of the only places you can go to and reliably whale watch from shore.

Photo:









This was the first all veneer box that I've done. The ones in the past have been solid wood sides and a veneered top. The sides are Waterfall Bubinga, and I also included 3 12" long sheets of this bubinga for him. The trim is solid maple around the edges.

On the top, I used cherry for the water, walnut burl for the shore, oak for the sandy area, poplar for the hills, maple for the sky, maple and holly for the lighter sections of the lighthouse, bloodwood and padauk for the roof (difference between the two after finish wasn't as great as I had hoped), mountain was some dyed white veneer that I found, and the orca is dyed black veneer, with dyed white "eye" patch, and some walnut sap wood for the behind the dorsal fin patch.

The inner portion of the box is veneered in maple.

The hinges are SOSS invisible hinges which are a pain in the butt to install, but look nice after it's all finished.

I also included 2 pieces of 5/8" and one piece of 1/4" Birds Eye maple. All of which came from the same 8/4 piece, so it's all able to be bookmatched.

Unfortunately, I had some problem with the original lacquer finish. It never got past the tacky stage, so I had to scrape and sand it off. This resulted in some of the veneer being sanded through. There wasn't enough time to fix it, so I put a few coats of Danish oil on it and had to send it out.


----------



## summerfi

Beautiful job jmart. Your selection of woods was perfect. You do nice work.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I shipped mine yesterday, sorry I was a little late getting it out, been fighting a cold for over a week. I put a couple of smaller boxes from years past in there too. Hope the recipient enjoys!


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Box jmart/jeffswildwood


----------



## Hammerthumb

Beautiful boxes guys!


----------



## PoohBaah

So I finally got to the post and got my box from RRBOU. Wow I was amazed with what he made and he threw in 4 beautiful blocks of spalted maple.










The inside is flocked and he made the hinges as well. These are two things that I have decided that I need to try on my next box.










All in all a beautiful box. I am curious RRBOU what finishing technique you used because its almost glassy.

Thank you very much.


----------



## alicejohny123

I'm giving serious thought to joining in. I've got a lot of various projects lined up right now and a very busy schedule keeping me from spending much time in the shop.


----------



## RRBOU

> So I finally got to the post and got my box from RRBOU. Wow I was amazed with what he made and he threw in 4 beautiful blocks of spalted maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside is flocked and he made the hinges as well. These are two things that I have decided that I need to try on my next box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a beautiful box. *I am curious RRBOU what finishing technique you used because its almost glassy*.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> - PoohBaah


I sprayed 3 coats of Varathane oil based poly then 2 coats of Liberon Black Bison fine past wax.
I realy like the Liberon wax.


----------



## DaddyZ

Thank You ShaneA Very nice Box !!!!!

Everyone will be greene & greene with envy


----------



## ShaneA

Glad it made it down there to you. That was my first attempt at that particular type of joint and hinge set up. Gotta say I am a fan of that type of hinge. I just used a 3/16 brass rod, cheap and effective.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Great looking box. I really like the design


----------



## jeffswildwood

That is a very nice box! I must learn that hinge style.


----------



## jmartel

Shane, did you roundover the back edge of the lid so it would clear the back wall of the box?


----------



## ShaneA

I rounded it a bit, but I basically had to account for the swing, so it is set forward about a 1/16 or so. I have seen many others use that setup, or what I thought was that set up. The benefits are definitely cost and ease. You just need to make sure to lay it out and put it together in the proper sequence.


----------



## palaswood

Clieb91 sent me this cool maple and walnut box with maple and walnut accents. I think theyre pockethole plugs, am I right Chris?

I like the cool sliding lid design & always love magnets! Inside are a bunch of goodies: a letter puzzle, some excellent fabric for a future box, and a custom shop pencil!

Thanks Chris! Ive already got it on my workbench storing goodies, man. The pencil is now the only 1 I use.





































Ive been sick but I just got the box I made shipped out, should arrive at its destination in a couple days.


----------



## clieb91

Joseph, so glad you like it. They are indeed pocket hole plugs. We just received your box/boxes yesterday. Very cool looking. I will post a few pics tomorrow evening.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

I received my swap from Palaswood the other day and found inside 2 boxes…










Both look awesome, I love the hammered copper accents on mine and Sophia just loves her's It is going to become a trunk in her American Girl playhouse which we are figuring out at this point.

Also included was bunch of nice pen blanks…










We will both look forward to putting these to good use. The box was packed with cedar shavings, man that smelled great when I opened it.

Thanks so much Joseph.

CtL


----------



## 489tad

Those are great looking boxes. I wish I had joined.


----------



## palaswood

Hi Chris, Im glad you both like them. Yeah I was pleased with how the copper worked out, 
The lid is bookmatched poplar, the box walnut with copper accents on the corners, pinned and peened with copper (wire), lined with suede.


























Sophias box is oak with a lid of bookmatched exotic palletwood (not sure), lined with leather and sheeps wool, and btw please tell me you did find the earrings I made for her inside? They may have nestled down inside the wool during shipping. They are peridot. Please make sure to clean the posts with alcohol first before she uses them.










The name tags are maple wiped with black ink tied on with leather cordage. Blanks are: black mulberry, b&w ebony,a couple cocobolo and a dyed oak a buddy sent me i marked esch one.


----------



## PoohBaah

So I have a terrifying Halloween tale for everyone. I crafted a beautiful box for Oldwrangler out of red oak and French oak that was used in the bourbon aging process at Makers Mark.










Only picture I had, sorry. Somehow deleted the others on my phone.

So this morning I get an email from Oldwrangler and after waiting 2 weeks to get said box it shows up in this condition.



















Just terrifying to look at.


----------



## Woodmaster1

If it fits it ships, apparently USPS makes it fit. What a bummer.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Major Bummer. I shipped mine with insurance, so if that happens my swap buddy gets 100 bucks.

I picked this up at the post office on Friday. Its gorgeous, and the pics dont do it justice. I have the name of the sender but not the LJs handle. Im not one to post someone elses name on the internet, so whoever made this please chime in. I love it. The mahogany is gorgeous and the finish is so nice and soft. The gentle curves in the feet, and the unique lid handle….its awesome. Thanks so much.

It turns out my swap partner got mine as well, should be arriving in Kelowna BC anytime. Ive been off my groove lately and it wasnt my best work, so I tried to make up for quality with quantity and I threw in a couple extra leftovers from sale tables of the past. Hope you enjoy brother.

I'll find a special use for this one, thanks again.


----------



## Iguana

I was wondering if mine would ever get there. Your package arrived here yesterday.

The Box Whisperer and I live 3900 miles apart (6300 km), and I'm pretty sure our boxes were transported via mule train. Probably crossed paths somewhere around Winnipeg.

My handle is my name, makes me fairly easy to find  (Although I login with the userid iguana)

When you go by the handle The Box Whisperer and you participate in a box swap, you kind of box yourself in with implied expectations. That being said, even though he says he was off his game, I think the boxes he sent are pretty nice.

There were three boxes:









First one, an open box:









Purpleheart with a QS maple bottom. Nice and tight finger joints with non-linear spacing.

Second, a small lidded box. Also with non-linear fingerjoints:









The lid and bottom are riftsawn ash, but I can't identify the species for the sides. If pressed, I would guess QS walnut but I'm pretty sure that's wrong.

I noticed this detail on the bottom:









It is pinned at the corners. Do those pins extend all the way up the sides through the corner joints, or is just to align the bottom?

And last, the main feature:









Maple and bubinga.

Took a sec to figure which way was up. The lid is a pretty tight fit. His climate is a fair bit more humid than mine, so I'm interested to see what happens when it reaches equilibrium here.

Inside the box, a tray:









And getting to the bottom:









Thank you, TBW. Lovely boxes.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Mark! Nice job on the wood ID. I was wondering if youd get that dark walnut looking wood. Its Louro Preto.

http://www.halifaxspecialtyhardwoods.com/HardwoodDetails.asp?ID=172

The bottoms are indeed pinned into the sides.

Sorry about the tight fit on the lid, I hope it settles in ok, it fit well when I sent it but I have noticed plenty of seasonal change in my work.

I was worried a little about implied expectation, so thank you for saying it for me. I dont want anyone to think I am talking a big game. I do my best but for sure there are many of much more talented folks on here then me.

Mark, if your box to me and your projects on here are any indication, Im sure I could learn plenty from you. Again, your box will have a special home here in NS with me.


----------



## Iguana

Thank you, I am glad you liked my box. It was a fun little project to do, and I had the handle shape in mind for months, just waiting for the right project to bring it out.

Don't apologize for a tight fit. I'd generally say that's a good thing. I'm hoping that it still fits like that a couple of months from now.

That Louro Preto looks like a pretty wood. I'll keep my eye out for some to add to my stash.

What finish did you use on the boxes?

I've posted my box as a project, here. A couple of pics:


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I'm pretty sure the purple heart and the louro preto were finished with general finishes water based poly but I finished them a while ago so can't be positive. The maple box had 2 coats of natural Danish oil. I hope to have my groove back by next year's swap!


----------



## palaswood

Those are some great boxes!

Here is my box project post. I had lots of fun and learned so much. Thanks Jmartel for hosting!


----------



## jeffswildwood

As people post their boxes I have copied and made montage of all of them. I love looking at all the different styles and builds of each. All so different but all so beautiful! We each had our own style we put into this with a single project in mind, a box. What could be more fun!

jmartel thanks for hosting this and if there is another one next year, count me in!


----------

